# was ist mit perfekter ...



## feichi (24. November 2008)

Hab im AH viele solche Steine gesehen mit Perfekter ..., die mehr Attributte machen als die normalen grünens Steine, wo kann man die Rezepte lernen. Im Boreanische Tundra gibt's nur Lehrer für die normalen grünen. Bitte um Hinweis.


----------



## Erothar (24. November 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/13.-373

edelsteine perfektionieren heist der q. das is ne passive fähigkeit die de bei q abgabe erlernst und du hast bei jedem schleifen die chance nen perfekten herzustellen.


----------



## LordofFrog (29. November 2008)

gilt das eig auch für rar und epic gems?


----------



## Erothar (1. Dezember 2008)

gute frage. also bei mir ists bisher nur bei den neuen grünen aufgetreten


----------



## nalcarya (1. Dezember 2008)

Im Tooltip steht drin, dass es nur auf Uncommon/Seltene Edelsteine wirkt und das sind die von grüner Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (30. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Im Tooltip steht drin, dass es nur auf Uncommon/Seltene Edelsteine wirkt und das sind die von grüner Qualität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das stimmt wohl leider. Finde den "Bonus" ziemlich lächerlich. Wenn man nen bisschen mehr WoW spielt, haut man sich wohl kaum grüne Gems ins Gear. Hoffe, dass es auch mal so nen Bonus auf Rar-Gems gibt, schon allein, weil die Preise auf Durotan momentan echt fürn Arsch sind.. man macht noch kaum Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sl


----------



## Griese (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich mach auf Aegwynn noch sehr viel Gewinn mit Juwelenschleifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rYYn (30. Dezember 2008)

ich sondiere saroniterz und verkauf die blauen steine im aha


----------



## kuckif95 (7. Januar 2009)

hab auch juwie geskillt mitm twink , hat bis auf 420 1100g gekostet.wollte drachenaugen haben für meinen main^^
habe in 2wochen über 10000g gemacht nur mit juwie und jeden tag verkaufe ich nu das drachenauge(oder stelle für 4 den deff ring her und verkaufe den für 2000g)

aber seid ferien sind kannste steine verkaufen vergessen....aber is mir auch egal hab den ring den ich wollte und 10k g womit ich gar net gerechnet hätte....


----------



## Mightymagic (19. Januar 2009)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> ...wollte drachenaugen haben für meinen main^^...



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die Drachenaugen nach dem Schleifen BOP. Nur so nebenbei...


----------



## Kehro (23. Januar 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die Drachenaugen nach dem Schleifen BOP. Nur so nebenbei...



Sogar die Rohlinge sind seelengebunden.

Edith sagt: Stimmt so nicht, Rohlinge sind handelbar können aber nur mit den Juweliermarken welche seelengebunden sind erworben werden.


----------



## kuckif95 (23. Januar 2009)

letzter post ohne worte...

zu de post dadrüber ich brauchte nur die drachenaugen nicht die geschliffenen, aber scheinst von juwie(oder von wow) keine ahnung zu haben.

schade das es juwies gibt die von ihrem beruf keine ahnung haben


----------



## Griese (23. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, nur weil man etwas falsch aufgefasst hat, ist man gleich nen kackb00n.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2009)

Was erwartest du von einem 1995 geborenen Kind?


----------

